# Advice Newhaven - Dieppe



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

We are thinking about a change for next June - sick of Dover - Calais so I wondered if anyone had any advice about this. Places to have a nap at Newhaven before a 23.30 crossing or somewhere in France after arriving in dieppe 4 hours later.

Thanks Pat


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

You can see the ferry from the aire in Dieppe.

...... and if you or any of the travellers in the party happen to be over 60 (or under 25), book by phone and claim the 20% discount.

http://ldlines.co.uk/offers/dieppe-newhaven


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks - was just looking at the 10% show offer but as we are both over 60 the extra would be better. Do you know if you can park up for a few hours at Newhaven - still a 360 mile from home journey so hard to be exact and Waterloo Place has been very convenient. Then if we go for the cheapest 23.30 and don't manage to sleep on board we might want to park up fairly quickly for a nap.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

It's a while since we used that crossing but I think I've read that it's possible to park up at the port if you arrive early. It's nowhere near as busy as Dover.

Is that offer from the NEC? 
They normally only offer a deal on Dover crossings.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Just got back this week after using this crossing for our return journey you can definitely park just outside the port at dieppe immediately on the left as you come off the ferry there were 4 vans there when we rolled up and 2 weren't on the ferry so obviously a regular spot , 

We intended to use one of two Britstops close to the port when we got off at 8:30pm but I had slept on board( the ferry was barely 20% full ) so drove home but only 150 mls for me and we got home for midnight,

You are aware I expect of the 20%discount available if you phone up we paid £72 for one way 7:5mtr motorhome and a dog should have been £90 , will certainly use again.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Go via the tunnel, you're not in it long enough to get bored. :wink:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

greygit said:


> Go via the tunnel, you're not in it long enough to get bored. :wink:


What about getting bored on the extra 200 miles (round trip if heading south) of driving on a boring French Autoroute?


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Stanner said:


> Is that offer from the NEC?
> They normally only offer a deal on Dover crossings.


I found a £144 return on the website!
DFDS are offering a 10% off all their other crossings this year but it still won't beat the 20% for us oldies. :wink:


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Stanner said:


> greygit said:
> 
> 
> > Go via the tunnel, you're not in it long enough to get bored. :wink:
> ...


That's what we are thinking!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

blondel said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > Is that offer from the NEC?
> ...


You'll find Newhaven & Dieppe much more relaxed places than Dover and Calais.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Stanner said:


> greygit said:
> 
> 
> > Go via the tunnel, you're not in it long enough to get bored. :wink:
> ...


I find ferries a lot more boring than the Autoroute....mind you there are two of us driving.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Just because one uses the tunnel, does not mean one has to use the autoroutes. It is a holiday, use the slow roads.

cabby


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Re staying at Newhaven, overnight parking is allowed if booked on the morning ferry so see no reason why they wouldn't let you park up for a few hours before the evening one, just ring them to confirm.

Scroll down to East Sussex in following link...

http://www.ukmotorhomes.net/uk-motorhome-stopovers.shtml

For Dieppe there are 2 x aires, the one already mentioned near the terminal and one just across the other side of the port, both used to be €7 but could possibly have gone up since...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/dieppe-1--76--campsite.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/dieppe-2--76--campsite.html

Pete


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

cabby said:


> Just because one uses the tunnel, does not mean one has to use the autoroutes. It is a holiday, use the slow roads.
> 
> cabby


In December? Not on your life we want to get as far south as we can and as quick as we can, we usually do first stop after 380 miles (campsite) next day around 350miles then the day after we are in Spain on the east coast, THEN we slow down. :wink:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We used the Newhaven-Dieppe route last year. 
Had a good night's sleep in the ferry carpark at both ports. In Dieppe you get a knock-up in the morning.
Its much more relaxed there, almost a cottage industry.
If it wasn't' for us having a dog now we would use Newhaven everytime.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

greygit said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > greygit said:
> ...


Well just don't do on the Autoroute what I do on the ferry when bored - Cruise Control is good, but not THAT good.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Stanner said:


> greygit said:
> 
> 
> > Stanner said:
> ...


Ah but you can with two drivers. :wink:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Stanner said:


> greygit said:
> 
> 
> > Go via the tunnel, you're not in it long enough to get bored. :wink:
> ...


The D940 is a very interesting road if your not in a hurry

Theres an aire a *** ends flick from the port as stated on the left. Pay machine at the entrance. and 10 mins walk into the town

Phill


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

greygit said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > greygit said:
> ...


IF you have 2 drivers.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Well it's done. Something to look forward to even if a long time 'till next summer  
At £115 well pleased and drive from here to Dover is the same as to Newhaven - long and boring.  
Thanks for all your advice folks
Pat


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm reviving this old post of mine - going soon but friends with a caravan are now joining us so parking up when we get off the ferry at Dieppe at some ungodly hour of the morning (0400) can't be at the aire. Any suggestions anyone?

Thanks in advance
Pat


----------



## TIM57 (Feb 11, 2012)

In Dieppe, leave the ferry port, going round the roundabout take the 3rd exit (last one before re-entering the port. Park up down the short road, done it many times.
On way out as you turn onto the road to Newhaven ferry port turn right into the area opposite the 'Railwayman's Club' and park up, I often drive down late and arrive after mid-night, I sleep there so I am up for the morning ferry, or simply park on the ferry port car/lorry park.
Best wishes, Tim


----------

